# Undertaker's Supply Co. Chicago, ILL



## RazorsEdge (May 8, 2005)

Hey everyone. Just wondering if anyone can give me any info on this bottle. I usually do a pretty decent job dating my bottles, but I dont know what to call the glass factory emblem on the bottom. If you can tell me anything about this company, what was in this bottle, when the co. existed and what they sold, and how old this might be it would be greatly appreciated. Also, does this bottle have any worth that you know of? By the way the measuring lines go up to 14 oz. Thanks - Jon


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 8, 2005)

Also here is the bottom


----------



## madman (May 9, 2005)

hey razor nice bottle!! thats the owens illinois mark on the bottom it was used from 1929 till i think the late 40s hope this helps   mike


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 9, 2005)

..


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 9, 2005)

..


----------



## diggerjeff (May 9, 2005)

it contained enbalming fluid.


----------



## RazorsEdge (May 17, 2005)

I sold it on ebay for 5 bucks....I wonder how much it was really worth?


----------

